# Great new spray gun



## bunkie

Sawblade1,

Thanks for the review. What size compressor are you driving it with?


----------



## JKC

Thanks for reviewing this spray gun.

Yes, what size of a compressor are you using to drive this gun? It's real horsepower and CFM (or SCFM) are the numbers I would like to know.

Thanks


----------



## sawblade1

Thank you for your post. 
I am using a small twin tank harbor freight air compressor unfortunately the compressor stays running all the time due to the small tank on my compressor 
However the drop in CFM is not enough to worry about, my compressor drives it with no additional problems a quicker solution to smaller compressors like mine are to add a auxiliary tank to the outbound side to act as a buffer tank if you do a lot of spraying or air nailing 
I learned this trick while working in maintenance unfortunately I have yet to do it to mine just remember to make the auxiliary tanks pressure rating higher than your compressor can ever pump up!!!!!!!


----------



## toddc

I have a Porter Cable spray gun that looks quite similar and it does a nice job.

It was labeled as an HVLP and although it is not a true HVLP it puts out less overspray than other gravity feed guns.

Have fun finishing!


----------



## rherring3

Great review!. At what pressures are you spraying(compressor wise and gun)?

Thanks,


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Good review thanks. I have been looking at the PC gun that Todd mentioned….i thought it would be a great Pseudo HVLP gun for us guys that can afford a real HVLP setup. Whats the price of this Woodriver gun? I know the PC is under $100.


----------



## sawblade1

Thanks for your Questions. 
The gun is self regulating so running my compressor a 120 psi is normal you adjust the amount of air going in at the bottom of the gun.

as for price it was 34.99+ S+H the 2mm tip is 10.99+ S+H it was a great deal for the quality of this gun


----------



## TainoWorks

Awsome, I was looking for a gun to rets my hands. Great review.


----------



## SteveMcc

I read your review yesterday and went ahead and ordered the gun from Woodcrafters. I also ordered the small gun and the bigger needle/nozzle kits, all for under a hundred dollars plus free shipping this week.
Even if it doesn't spray latex like I want it to, there are plenty of other uses for it and it just seemed like a good deal price wise.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Holz_und_Geschichte41

After reading your review for this product I ordered it online. My timing was good for it was on sale for about $20-$25 and the 2" piece and related accessories a mere $10 more. I used it on my cedar chest project and it work flawlessly. I was surprised at the ease of use, the evenness of spray, and how simple it was to clean it. I would recommend this to anyone looking to move into HVLP finishing. Thank you for the good review. It truely is a quality product at a very reasonable price.


----------

